# shall we bristolians have some summer frollicks soon?



## electrogirl (Jun 26, 2008)

it's been over a year since i met people i think and i think i need to redeem myself after breaking ever so easily like a little lightweight.

what do we think?


----------



## xenon (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2008)

.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 27, 2008)

xenon said:


> Yeah.



Still waiting for that meet up that you were organising in January


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 27, 2008)

what about a trip to Herberts bakery 
then a picnic


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 27, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> what do we think?



Yes



Lost Zoot said:


> what about a trip to Herberts bakery



No



Lost Zoot said:


> then a picnic



Yes


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 30, 2008)

i like picnics. let's do it.


----------



## Iam (Jun 30, 2008)

Last summer's picnic was quite nice. Around Ashton Court time...


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Iam said:


> Last summer's picnic was quite nice. Around Ashton Court time...



when is ashton court normally again?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2008)

there's a rumour that various unoffcial things might ahppen - second or third week in July ....


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 30, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> there's a rumour that various unoffcial things might ahppen - second or third week in July ....




oooooooooh.

i can't do third week of july though.


----------



## Iam (Jun 30, 2008)

You mean you're not prepared to cancel your pre-existing arrangements for the possibility of the chance of meeting two urbanites in a field?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 30, 2008)

There were rumours. There were rumours that he was into field hockey players.


----------



## JTG (Jun 30, 2008)

St Pauls carnival soon


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll bring my kite


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 30, 2008)

big eejit said:


> There were rumours. There were rumours that he was into field hockey players.



I'm amazed!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 1, 2008)

Iam said:


> You mean you're not prepared to cancel your pre-existing arrangements for the possibility of the chance of meeting two urbanites in a field?



give me three and i'll discuss.


----------



## Iam (Jul 2, 2008)

Three, eh?


----------



## astral (Jul 2, 2008)

or four...


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 3, 2008)

Iam said:


> Three, eh?



That's a standard weekeday evening round yours innit?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2008)

"company", "crowd" ... (??)  

Actually, in a field context you would need to scale up the numbers ...


----------



## Maggot (Jul 4, 2008)

Am not a bristolian, but would still like to come along and meet you lot.

You gonna choose a date electrogirl?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Am not a bristolian, but would still like to come along and meet you lot.
> 
> You gonna choose a date electrogirl?



oooh. pressure...i don't know, i'd like to say i have an uber jam packed diary but only weekend i'm not free really is 19th/20th.

oh and 9th/10th august.

pray tell everyone else's availability?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 4, 2008)

9th August is good for me.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

Maggot said:


> 9th August is good for me.



well bully for you.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 4, 2008)

Ooops, misread that!

How about the weekend of 16-17th August?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 4, 2008)

You need a poll.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Ooops, misread that!
> 
> How about the weekend of 16-17th August?



 i hoped that was the case!

that would be neat for me.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

i made a poll, i left out the dates i can't do, cos i'm selfish.

.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 4, 2008)

That's not being selfish, it does, however, mean you are now 'the organiser'


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

Maggot said:


> That's not being selfish, it does, however, mean you are now 'the organiser'



Oh fuck.

and that's oh fuck for me and you lot.

you're in really rubbish hands.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

see, i made it private by accident!

we're off to a good start.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 4, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> see, i made it private by accident!
> 
> we're off to a good start.


 You'll never find out who loves you now!


----------



## Iam (Jul 4, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> That's a standard weekeday evening round yours innit?



Lol, yeah. Talking of which, you around later?


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 4, 2008)

Still haven't got round to washing the beast, bloody weather. Might just pick up Streethawks stead sat morn & run away to cardiff


----------



## Maggot (Jul 4, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> Still haven't got round to washing the beast, bloody weather.


Are you talking about your cock?


----------



## Iam (Jul 4, 2008)

If he is, he can forget doing anything to it in my back garden, as it were.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 4, 2008)

yes I am, just thought I'd share that lil' snippet of my personnal life for all to read ;-)


----------



## Iam (Jul 4, 2008)

Scarily, there are now three urbs at my house. And none of them are monkeys.


----------



## JTG (Jul 4, 2008)

name names


----------



## Iam (Jul 4, 2008)

Me, Recumbent Boy (who also lives here), and derv.


----------



## JTG (Jul 4, 2008)

Well tell derv he is to report for duty round here tomorrow lunchtime.

Jerk chicken and dancing. Marvellous.


----------



## Iam (Jul 4, 2008)

We've just discussed carnival things, before he got on his bike.

I got a couple of things to do tomorrow, but I'll try to get down and see folks.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 6, 2008)

oooh ello Iam!


----------



## Iam (Jul 6, 2008)

Ello! *waves*


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 6, 2008)

ooh at this gathering will there be...cider and munchies and can we bring musical intruments? I see someone mentioned a kite...I may bring one also and my poi and my practise poi and a throw up shelter tent and a disposable bbq and some pimms and a rounders bat and ball and a skipping rope and some more instruments and a frisbee and a video camera and a torch and a...


----------

